

Microsoft sponsored conference brings out the Mac users - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/microsoft-sponsored-conference-brings-out-the-mac-users/

======
Locke1689
I think everyone would agree that Apple produces very good quality (if
expensive) hardware and that a useable and productive terminal environment is
the bread and butter of the dedicated programmer.

~~~
blasdel
Except that these people are dedicated "tech journalists" (and thus are
neither).

They were invited to this conference because they republish the constant press
releases of all the Taiwanese and Korean companies as they churn out poorly-
differentiated consumer electronics, many of which feature poorly-customized
Microsoft mobile platforms.

------
dazzawazza
Of course they could all be running windows on those macs!

WHO CARES!

~~~
rbanffy
Running Windows on a Mac is just wrong... I really miss the Windows-proof
PowerPC Macs of yore ;-)

But... If they want to know where the world is going, they should really reach
for those few who don't use their products. You can't predict the future just
from looking into the mainstream.

~~~
wtallis
I'm typing this on a MacBook Pro running Vista x64. It's a MBP because those
are really powerful machines, but still have great battery life and are very
compact and portable. It's running Vista x64 because I'm doing scientific
computation that involves Windows-only software (mainly SolidWorks). It feels
weird and a bit dirty, but I'm pretty sure there isn't another mobile hardware
platform that can meet my needs as well as the MBP. I still boot into OS X
when I'm doing something like watching a movie or if I'm "off the clock" and
doing personal stuff with the machine. It constantly reminds me of just how
big a difference there is between Windows and OS X in terms of everyday
usability.

~~~
rbanffy
"involves Windows-only software".

Fine. You have an excuse. And you also use OSX when you ar nor working. That's
a plus ;-)

My main computer is a Linux netbook, but I also have to run XP from time to
time (inside a VM, obviously). My bank requires an ActiveX control for the
business accounts.

I think it's incredibly ironic they found a way to require Windows for
security reasons.

